# Post Subject



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

It would appear that the Post Subject is only being displayed on the original post and not replies..

By the time I get to the 5th post Ive forgotten what the subject is :?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Hmm - I'll see if this can be changed.. should be possible.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

tho of course this should not be an issue, because we are all so good at staying on topic.... :wink:


----------

